# work in progress



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

gonna update this topic as i go......interior is halfway stripped right now.....dashboard + face trim needs to come out along with the headliner 


[attachmentid=158984]

[attachmentid=158985]

[attachmentid=158986]


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

mom really loved it when she came home and looked through the window and seen this

WHY CANT YOU KIDS JUST LEAVE STUFF ALONE 

[attachmentid=158987]

[attachmentid=158988]

[attachmentid=158990]


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

thats it for now

[attachmentid=158993]

[attachmentid=158999]

[attachmentid=158997]

[attachmentid=159000]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

Better than what my dad said about my first juiced car. As I pull in the driveway, he comes out and says, "waste of what was a perfectly good car."

I just agreed and went on with a big :biggrin: on my face.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

just gutted the dash of all the face trim.....i was going to remove the dash to wrap it but that just isnt an option.....its all one big giant piece so i guess ill be working in the car doing that....


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

what are your plans? and good luck btw


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

since this is all going to be done on like a 250$ materials budget im dying the seats bright white, all black trim will be airbrushed navy blue, carpet will be navy blue, dash wrapped in white vinyl and smoothed out, doorpanels wrapped with white and blue vinyl, back dash wrapped, headliner in false suede.......little things will be thrown in throughout....only trim that wont be touched is the woodgrain


----------



## Town_Car_one (Apr 3, 2005)

im dying the seats bright white?? how are you doing this , i'm thinking about it I was about to get mine redone in white leather .


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

leather dyes and an airbrush


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

dyed the carpet....took about 3 dyes to get it right....notice the difference from the faded ugly ass floormats.....carpet didnt look much better than that and had a shitload of coffee stains in it...its still wet in the pics so it kind of looks funny 

[attachmentid=160167]

[attachmentid=160168]


----------



## Town_Car_one (Apr 3, 2005)

when you get the seats done you have to post a pic i'm sure it is gonna look kick ass.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

well he changed his mind on the color the car will be in the end from blue to a gunmetal color with black pearl so the interior got changed up a bit.... he has to get some more dye so we can finish the fronts and some 1/4'' roll foam so i can vinyl the headliner and back dash....

[attachmentid=251350]


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

still gotta touch up a few spots but i would say they are 99% done....gotta spread the piping and what not 

[attachmentid=251351]


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)




----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

another

[attachmentid=251358]


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

[attachmentid=251361]


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

superflex dark grey i believe or maybe its medium grey carpeting will be going in....going to wait until after the car is atleast primed before handling that though....every piece of stock trim will be touched before this is over....got a nice grey vinyl that matches the dash going in, therefor i eliminate having to take that headache out of the car


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

where you get the dye and what does the dye look like when its done does it look like you just painted it or what


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

its sem dye, its similiar to painting but you have to prep the surface to get it to adhere properly....you dont spray a thick coat...like 2 or 3 very light coats and work the piping as much as possible before moving laying the first even coat down...if you dont prep it will peel....you can go pick at any spot on those seats and it will scratch the leather or vinyl before peeling


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

and no it doesnt look like you painted it...its only wet briefly...the seats have no shine to them at all


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

what did you use on the carpet???


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_@Sep 6 2005, 07:58 PM~3764604
> *what did you use on the carpet???
> *


i replaced the carpet....i havent kept up with this thread but my little bro changed his mind on the color so he has a charcoal grey colored carpet now...havent kept up with this topic..interior has been done for a long ass time lol...im never good with pics because once i start working i just keep going until im done

[attachmentid=526924]

just primed the car because the paint was oxidized and shitty...had to take it all the way down to metal throughout most of the car...now i get to fix all the little hail damage dents on it...theres about 30-40 of them...once he gets his paint chip book he can decide on what color grey he wants it to be


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

hmmmmm


----------

